# من موسوعة الكاتبة الإماراتية شهرزاد الخليج..(متجدد)!!!



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
♥اعترف لك♥
انك كنت مرضا نفسيا
تناولت مهدئات الاعصاب
كي استقبل ذكراك

وانك كنت مرضا جسديا
أدمنت حبوب النوم
كي انساك

وانك كنت كسراب الطريق
مت على الطريق ظمئا
حين وصلت منتهاك

وانك كنت كالمرض الخبيث
يفتك بأوردة عمري
استشعر أوجاعك ...ولاأراك♥♥​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

أماكن تمر بها
 فتشم بها رائحة ماضيك
 فكأنها تعيد الزمن إليك
 بطقوسه بسويعاته بذكرياته
 بأناس قاسموك يوما كل شىء...حتى أنفاسك

 وأماكن تمر بها
 فترى بها ملامح طفولتك
 تلمح بها رفاقك الذين كبروا
 تنقب عن آثار براءتك عليها
 تتتبع خطوات شقاوتك على أرضها
 وتبتسم بمرارة
 وتردد ( ليتنا لم نكبر )

 وأماكن تمر بها
 فتفتح لك دفاترك المغلقة
 تستعرض أمامك صفحاتك القديمة
 تعيد إليك ماألقيت به فى خزانة الذكرة متعمدا
 وتمنيت مع زحمة الايام ان تنساه
 وتعلقت بطوق النسيان فى بحر الحياة كالغريق
 ولم .... تنساه

 وأماكن تمر بها
 فتكشف لك جرحك المستور
 وتعري أمامك جسد الذكرى المغطى برداء النسيان
 وتأتي إليك بأرواح لوحت لها يوما مودعا
 ولوحت لك باكية
 وانكسار النصيب .... ثالثكما

 وأماكن تمر بها
 فتطفىء نور صفحاتك البيضاء
 التى تفننت فى زخرفتها وتنقيتها
 وتستعرض أمامك صفحات سوداء
 تفننت فى الهروب منها
 وحاولت جاهدا مسحها من ذاكرة تاريخك
 متناسيا ان ذاكرة الاماكن لاتنسى أبدا​


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2013)

متااااااااااااااااابعه اكيد 

 ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يوليو 2013)

كلمات جميلة وذات معانى عميقة جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> أماكن تمر بها
> فتشم بها رائحة ماضيك
> فكأنها تعيد الزمن إليك
> بطقوسه بسويعاته بذكرياته
> ...


*مبسووووطه انى لاقيت حد بيحب يقرالها زيى :ura1:
تعرفى يا رورو انا بحس انها بتكتب بأسلوب قريب من اسلوبى علشان كده بحبها خالص
نورتى يا جميله :t4:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> متااااااااااااااااابعه اكيد
> 
> ​



*بتسعدنى متابعتك دايما حبيبتى :66:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبسووووطه انى لاقيت حد بيحب يقرالها زيى :ura1:
> تعرفى يا رورو انا بحس انها بتكتب بأسلوب قريب من اسلوبى علشان كده بحبها خالص
> نورتى يا جميله :t4:*


*فعلا يا دونا بحسها قريبة منك جدا 
انا بعشق كلماتها كتير بحس 
انها بتكتب مواقف احنا بنعيشها يعنى اقصد 
بتعبر عن مشاعر كتير بيبقى الواحد عايشها *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات جميلة وذات معانى عميقة جدا



*هى انسانه جميله وصادقه فى كلماتها ودايمااا كتاباتها قريبه من القلب
نورت استاذى
هتسعدنى متابعتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فعلا يا دونا بحسها قريبة منك جدا
> انا بعشق كلماتها كتير بحس
> انها بتكتب مواقف احنا بنعيشها يعنى اقصد
> بتعبر عن مشاعر كتير بيبقى الواحد عايشها *​


*ايه ده يعنى نفس الاحساس وصلك هههههه
شكلها اخر الفيلم هتطلع تؤأمتى الاماراتيه :thnk0001: ههههههههه
ده غير ان اسلوبها دايماا بسيط ومفهوم وفى نفس الوقت المعنى دايماا عميق 
دى معادله صعبه مش كتير بيقدرواا يحققوها ..*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (10 يوليو 2013)

*وانك كنت كالمرض الخبيث
يفتك بأوردة عمري
استشعر أوجاعك ...ولاأراك♥♥

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> *وانك كنت كالمرض الخبيث
> يفتك بأوردة عمري
> استشعر أوجاعك ...ولاأراك♥♥
> 
> ...


*تابعنا يا مينااا هتعجبك جداااا كل كتاباتها
نورت اخى الغالى *


----------



## خادمة يسوع (10 يوليو 2013)

كلم غايه بالروعه


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

هناء المهيرات قال:


> كلم غايه بالروعه



*فعلا كلامها بيمس القلب والمشاعر
نورتى يا هناء :66:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*أحيانا
 وفى لحظات الحنين إليك
 تراودني فكرة مجنونة
 بالوقوف أمام هاتف عام
 والاتصال بك والانصات إلى صوتك بصمت
 لكني أتذكر ثلاثة
 وجه أبى/ وتاريخ عائلتي/ وكبريائى
 فأتراجع  *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*لو أنك درّبتني
 على الطيران بلا أجنحة
 و الحياة بلا ماء
 والتنفس بلا هواء
 لتمكنت من الحياة بعدك
 وأحببتك إلى الأبد

 لو أنك صارحتني
 أن الواقع أقسى منك
 و أن الظروف أقوى منك
 و أن الحلم الجميل أكبر منك
 لعذرتك..!!
 و أحببتك إلى الأبد

 لو أنك قاسمتني
 نصف الأحزان
 و نصف الضياع
 ونصف البكاء
 لاحترمتك..!!
 و أحببتك إلى الأبد

 لو أنك غادرتني
 كفرسان الأمس
 مرفوع الرأس
 وتحت ضوء الشمس
 لقدّرتك..!!
 و أحببتك إلى الأبد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*لم أكفُر بالحُبّ يوماً ... كُفري فقط كانَ بكَ أنت !!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
واذا جاء الليل
اصعدي إلى اعلى قمة فى جرحك
واعوي بأعلى صوتك كالذئاب
لعن الله زمن
البقاء فيه لبنات الليل
و......الكلاب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
يقال : ان حمام البيت
حين يهاجر ...يعود!!

وكأني حمامة بيت
أغادرك... وأعود
أغادرك ...وأعود
أغادرك ...وأعود
وكاني لاأغادرك..إلا لكي أعود
ولاأعود ...إلا لكي أغادرك

وكاني حمامة بيت
أفرد للغياب أجنحتي
أرتفع عنك عاليا / عاااااليا
أراقبهم من أعلى
أراهم ... يعشقون
أراهم ... يعبثون
أراهم ...يغدرون
فأتحسس النقاء فى قلبى مبتسمة
وتتعب من التحليق أجنحتي
فأحن إلى الارض ..إليك
و..........أعود​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
ضحكت كثيرا
وأنا أسمعها تردد
لو فقدته سأموت
وبكيت كثيرا
وأنا أراها تفقده....
و......تموت

فى ليلة زفافه
ارتدت أجمل مالديها
وتوجهت بكامل زينتها لحضور (عرسه)
فاجأها الموت فى الطريق
وكانه اختصر عليها تفاصيل موت ..آخر
وزفت للقبر
فى ليلة ...زف بها هو ...إلى أخرى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*أي عذاب هذا ؟
 سقطت الدنيا كلها من...عيني
 وبقيت ....أنت
 وبقيت الدنيا كلها.....معي
 ورحلت .....أنت !!

 أي عذاب هذا ؟
 تماديت فى الحنين إليك
 حتى خيل إلي ان الحنين
 يزورني فى كل ليلة
 على هيئة ( قلب أم )
 يمسح على قلبي بحنان
 ويتلو آيات الله على جسدي المرتعش فراقا
 حتى تتساقط دموعه ....علي !

 أي عذاب هذا ؟
 كلما آلمك قلبك ...إنقبض قلبي
 وكلما تعرضت لسوء ....إنقبض قلبي
 وكلما تسرب الحزن إليك....إنقبض قلبي
 وكلما نال المرض منك ...إنقبض قلبي
 وكلما تأوهت بـ ( الآه ) ...انقبض قلبي
 وكلما انقبض قلبي.....دعوت الله ان تكون بخير !

 أي عذاب هذا ؟
 أحدق في مرآة الطرقات
 ألمح وجوه المارة ...وأبتسم
 أعود إلى نفسى
 فأحدق فى مرآة أعماقي
 ألمح وجهك.....وأبكي!

 بالله عليك
 أي عذاب هذا ؟*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
أماكن تمر بها
فتشم بها رائحة ماضيك
فكأنها تعيد الزمن إليك
بطقوسه بسويعاته بذكرياته
بأناس قاسموك يوما كل شىء...حتى أنفاسك

وأماكن تمر بها
فترى بها ملامح طفولتك
تلمح بها رفاقك الذين كبروا
تنقب عن آثار براءتك عليها
تتتبع خطوات شقاوتك على أرضها
وتبتسم بمرارة
وتردد ( ليتنا لم نكبر )

وأماكن تمر بها
فتفتح لك دفاترك المغلقة
تستعرض أمامك صفحاتك القديمة
تعيد إليك ماألقيت به فى خزانة الذكرة متعمدا
وتمنيت مع زحمة الايام ان تنساه
وتعلقت بطوق النسيان فى بحر الحياة كالغريق
ولم .... تنساه

وأماكن تمر بها
فتكشف لك جرحك المستور
وتعري أمامك جسد الذكرى المغطى برداء النسيان
وتأتي إليك بأرواح لوحت لها يوما مودعا
ولوحت لك باكية
وانكسار النصيب .... ثالثكما

وأماكن تمر بها
فتطفىء نور صفحاتك البيضاء
التى تفننت فى زخرفتها وتنقيتها
وتستعرض أمامك صفحات سوداء
تفننت فى الهروب منها
وحاولت جاهدا مسحها من ذاكرة تاريخك
متناسيا ان ذاكرة الاماكن لاتنسى أبدااا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
اهرب
إذا كان في هروبك حياة جديدة لكبريائك،
وكرامتك التي أُهدرت تحت مُسمَّيات الحب والحنين والغيرة
ومصطلحات أُخرى مزخرفة لا انتهاء لها·

اهرب
إذا شعرت بأنّ الحزن بدا ينسج خيوطه حول قلبك النقي
ويخنق بقايا الفرح فيك، وبأنهم أصبحوا مصدراً عظيماً لهذا الحزن

اهرب
إذا شعرت بأن إحساسك تجاههم غباء
وخيالك بهم غباء، ولهفتك عليهم غباء لا يفوقه غباء
وبأنك بدأت تتحوّل مع الوقت إلى مُهرِّج مُضحك

اهرب
إذا شعرت بأن المنطق يرفض إحساسك وبأن قيمك ترفض إحساسك
وبأن نقاءك يرفض إحساسك وبأن إحساسك يرفض نفسه·

اهرب
إذا باءت محاولاتك للوصول إلى قلوبهم بالفشل وباءت محاولاتك لتجاهلهم بالفشل
وباءت محاولاتك لنسيانهم بالفشل·
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*لانها ( أم الدنيا ) فالدنيا حزينة !​**اد ايه أثرت فيا الجمله دى .!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
لحظة سقوط

مشوهة.............أنا الآن للدرجة التى أرفض بها نفسى.
وملوثة............ انا الآن للدرجة التى تمنعنى من لمس أوراقك ..وقراءة رسائلك
وأنانية............ للدرجة التى تبيح لى تحويل الأشياء الجميلة إلى ركام .
وقاسية............لدرجة الرقص فوق رفات هذا الركام.
وخائنة............. لدرجة الحلم بطفل لايمت لك بصلة.
وحزينة............ لدرجة عدم الاقتناع بشروق الشمس فى هذا اليوم
وخائفة............ لدرجة إخفاء راسى فى التراب كالنعامة الجبانة عنك.
وخجلى........... لدرجة إرتداء ألف ثوب فوق ثوبى أمامهم.
ومذبوحة ..........لدرجة الرقص الهستيرى على صوت نحيبى.
ومتوحشة........ لدرجة إفتراس كل حلم جميل بيننا.
ومجنونة..........لدرجة إشعال النيران فى مدينتنا الفاضلة.
وواقعية.......... لدرجة الاستهزاء برومانسية روميو.
وعاقلة............لدرجة السخرية من جنون قيس.
ومغرورة.........لدرجة أكتشاف الشمس والقمر من جديد.
وعاشقة......... لدرجة إختراع الورد الأحمروالشموع.
وشامخة......... لدرجة إزالة غبار النجوم.وتراب الشمس.
وكاذبة........... لدرجة المجاهرة بنسيانك وكراهيتك.
وممثلة............ لدرجة إرتداء الثوب الأبيض والوقوف بجانب سواك.
ومتمردة......... لدرجة الهبوط بجناح مكسور من أعلى قمة فى العالم .
ومستسلمة..... لدرجة تنفيذ قرار الفراق بدقة متناهية.
وواهمة..........لدرجة إنتظار طرقات يدك على بابى بعد قليل.
وساذجة........ لدرجة الابحار بلا سفينة ولا شراع.
ومخدوعة......لدرجة رؤية الشمس بعد الغروب.
ومتفائلة....... لدرجة إنتظار رسالة زرقاء من القمر.
ومتشائمة..... لدرجة كتابة وصيتى والادلاء بأمنيتى الأخيرة.
ومخادعة...... لدرجة رؤية هلال العيد بعد العيد.
وجائعة........ لدرجة التلذذ بالتفاحة المحرمة والهبوط من الجنة الى الارض.
ومرهقة........لدرجة الاستلقاء ألف عام تحت سدرة الأمان .
ومذنبة........ لدرجة التستر عند كتابة هذه الورقة.
وطفلة........ .لدرجة البكاء على صدر هذه الورقة بعد الانتهاء منها.
ومراهقة......لدرجة إخفاء هذه الرسالة تحت وسادتى .
وناضجة......لدرجة الاعتراف بهذه الصفات أمامك.
وصادقة..... لدرجة التوقيع على كل ماورد فى هذه الورقة من صفات.

التوقيع
أنثى فارقت الحياة (قبل) كتابة هذه الرسالة ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
أفتقدك
كحورية بحر خرجت من الماء
بحثت عنك على اليابسة ولم تجدك
فاختنقت

إ
خ
ت
ن
ق
ت
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*بعض الاماكن كـ الخناجر
المرور بها والوقوف عليها
يمزقــك ويُدميــك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
نسيت النوم !
عندما يُصبح نومك من ..مستحيلات حياتك !!
فلا تنفق مالك لشراء ..وسادة !!
وإنفقه لشراء ....النسيان ان استطعت !!
فالمستيقظ هو ذاكرتك....وليس عينيك !!
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
تُـــــــرى ؟

كم ليلة يجب أن أسهر كي أقتنع بأن الليالي لن تأتي بك ؟
وكم صباحاً يجب أن أستقبل كي أتأكد انك لن تشرق مع الصباح مرة أخرى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
إن كان للحزن مدن ..
فـ اعلم أني قد تجولت فيها مدينة مدينة
وإن كان للألم جزر ..
فـ اعلم أني قد زرتها جزيرة جزيرة
وإن كان للبكاء عادات ..
فـ اعلم إني قد أدمنتها عادة عادة
وإن كان للانتظار محطات ..
فـ اعلم أني قد وقفت عليها محطة محطة
وإن كان للعذاب كؤوس ..
فـ اعلم أني قد احتسيتها كأسًا كأسًا
وإن كان لليأس دوائر ..
فـ اعلم أني قد لففتها دائرة دائرة
إن كان للحنين جمرات ..
فـ اعلم أن قد ابتلعتها جمرة جمرة
وإن كان للصبر أشواك ..
فـ اعلم أني قد ابتلعتها شوكة شوكة
وإن كان للضياع دروب ..
فـ اعلم أني قد سلكتها دربًا دربًا
وإن كان للعمر ليالي ِ ..
فـ اعلم أني قد نحرتها ليلة ليلة
وإن كان للنسيان طرق ..
فـ اعلم أني قد جربتها طريقة طريقة
وإن كان للفرح أقنعة ..
فـ اعلم أني قد ارتديتها قناعًا قناعًا
وإن كان للجرح أنفاس ..
فـ اعلم أني قد لفظتها نفسًا نفسًا
وإن كان للأمل مصابيح ..
فـ اعلم أني قد أطفأًتها مصباحًا مصباحًا
وإن كان للحيرة بحور ..
فـ اعلم أني قد غرقت فيها بحرًا بحرًا
وإن كان للفشل حُفَر ..
فـ اعلم أني قد وقعت فيخا حفرة حفرة
وإن كان للوفاء نار ..
فـ اعلم أني قد احترقت بها شعلة شعلة
وإن كان للغربة مقابر ..
فـ اعلم أني قد نمت فيها مقبرة مقبرة
وإن كان للأطلال بقاع ..
فـ اعلم أني قد بكيت عليها بقعة بقعة
وإن كان للخيال أجنحة ..
فـ اعلم أني قد حلقت بها جناحًا جناحًا
وإن كان للذكري سجون ..
فـ اعلم أني قد سجنت فيها سجنًا سجنًا
وإن كان للفراق سياط ..
فـ اعلم أني قد جُلدت بها سوطًا سوطًا
وإن كان للغيرة مخالب ..
فـ اعلم أني قد تمزقت بها مخلبًا مخلبًا
وإن كان للهم جبال ..
فـ اعلم أني قد حملتها في قلبي جبلاً جبلاً
وإن كان للاحباط قيود ..
فـ اعلم أني قد تسربلت بها قيدًا قيدًا
وإن كان للمساء مشانق ..
فـ اعلم أني قد عُلقت فيها مشنقة مشنقة ًًً
وإن كان للمعاناة أوطان ..
فـ اعلم قد انتسبت إليها وطنًا وطنًا
وإن كان للموت مراحل ..
فـ اعلم أني قد مررت بها مرحلة مرحلة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
قل لــ شمس الظهيرة ان لاتخفض على رأسك حرارتها !
قل لــ إزدحام الشوارع ان لاتفتح أمامك طرقاتها !
قل لــ للأعين التي ستلتقيك في الطريق / ماعدتُ أغبطها !
قل لــ الأرواح التي تقاسمك تفاصيل يومك / ماعدت أتمنى ان أكون هي !
قل لــ التي أوصيتها بك خيرا / ان تُضيع وصيتي / و تهملك كما تشاء!
قل لــ وسادتك ان لاتحنو على رأسك !
قل لــ فرشاة أسنانك ان لاتتلطف بـ لثتك !
قل لــ مشط شعرك ان لايحنو على فروة رأسك !
قل لــ غطاء سريرك ان لا يمنحك الدفء
قل لــ ملابسك الشتائية ان لاتدثرك من البرد !
قل لـ نساء المدينة ان يُغلقن أبوابهن عليك !
قل لــ كلاب الحي ان ترعب أمنك !
قل لــ مقعد سيارتك الأخر ماعدت أحلم بالجلوس عليه !
قل لــ وطنك ماعدت أحلم بالطيران إليه !
قل لــ قصاصة أظافرك / لكتبك / لجرائدك / لأعقاب سجائرك
قل لــ شفرة حلاقتك / لشماغك / لعطرك المفضل / لملابسك!
قل لــ رفاقك / لزملائك / لصديقك المقرب / لجيرانك !
قل للــ عالم / للدنيا / لأرضك / لسمائك
كسرت قيودك ... وماعاد أمرك يهمني !
فاترك على مقعد الحكاية وردة جافة ! ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
جئتك أطرق بابك
كي ابرهن لك
اني مازلت على قيد الحياة
وان رحيلك لم يقتلني
وان غيابك كان حزنا تافها
وان جرحي لغيابك
كان سحابة صيفيةْ

جئتك أطرق بابك
كي أثبت لك
اني كسرت خلفك كل الجرار
واغلقت دونك كل الابواب
واصبحت بعدك امرأة خارقه
واصبحتُ بعدك امرأة عظيمه
واصبحتُ بعدك امرأة قويةْ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
لاتقلقى
فحين أرحل لن أترك له فردة حذائى الذهبي خلفي
وحين أرحل لن احرق ثقاب الكبريت عند باب منزله
وحين أرحل لن أرتدى ردائى الاحمر وأقطع الغابة الموحشة
حاملة له ( سلة ) الخبز والفواكه
سالكة الطريق الآمن للغابة خشية الذئب
وحين أرحل لن أقول له وداعا
ولن أترك له رسالتى الاخيرة ولابريدى الجديد
ولاعنوان محطتى الاخيره
وحين أرحل .......... لن أعود

أعدكِ
حين أرحل ساهديكِ بطاقه رحيلي مع وردة حمراء
ودعوة رسميه للدخول إلى عالمه للأبد
فأحبيه ان استطعتى كما أحببته
واحفظيه ان استطعتي كما حفظته
وصونيه ان استطعتي كما صنته
ولن تفعلي................لن تفعلي

فراقصى خبثك على رفات طهري
وتراقصى بنشوة
وتمايلي كالافعى
واحتفلي هذا الصباح فانى راحلة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
قبلك
كنت أحلم وأحلم وأحلم
والعمر قدامي

بعدك
صرت أحلم وأحلم وأحلم
والعمر دامى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
العالم يحترق .. امسك يدي.. خذني لعالم آخر ..نبني اكواخ الخشب على اشجاره..ونستخرج السكر من اعواد القصب. ونكتشف النار من احتكاك حجارته!
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
يا قطعة القلب
يشاع هذا المساء
و ربما الإشاعة افتراء
أنك أحببت بعدي
و حدثتها عنك.. وعني
وقل كانت تحبني بجنون
و كانت تغار علي بجنون
و كانت تنزف لى قصائدها
و كانت تعشقنى بوحشيةْ
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
لو أنك منحتني
نصف قلبك
و نصف حلمك
ونصف عمرك
لمنحتك عمري كله..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك استأذنتني
عند الرحيل
وعند الفراق
وعند الاحتراق
لأذنت لك..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك خلّفتني..
فوق الأرض الخضراء
وتحت السماء الزرقاء
وبين الورود الحمراء
لشكرتك..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك عذّبتني
رغماً عنك
وفارقتني رغماً عنك
وتنازلت عني رغماً عنك
لبكيتك..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك قتلتني
بسكين حاد
وسيف طاهر
وخنجر نظيف
لأرحتني دفعة واحدة
و أحببتك إلى الأبد​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
لو أنك أخبرتني
أن الشمس تشرق لي وحدي
و أن القمر يضيء لي وحدي
و أن الطيور تغرد لي وحدي
لصدقتك..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك غافلتني
وذهبت فى رحلة بريه
و اتقنت تمزيق القميص
و اتقنت تلفيق التهمة إلى الذئب
لانتظرتك ..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك علمتني..
الوفاء بعد الخيانة
و الصدق بعد الكذب
و الأمان بعد الخوف
لوثقت بك..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك أوهمتني..
أن لون السماء أحمر
و لون الأشجار أبيض
و لون الثلوج أسود
لرأيت الوجود بعينيك..!!
و أحببتك إلى الأبد

لو أنك حدثتني
أنك الصادق الوحيد فوق الأرض
والفارس الوحيد فوق الأرض
و العاشق الوحيد فوق الأرض
لصدقتك..!!
وأحببتك إلى الأبد​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*( قلة أولئك الذين يستحقون الحب إلى الأبد .. وقلة أولئك الذين يملكون قدرة الحب إلى الأبد..) *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
لمن بعدك العطور
لمن بعدك الحرائر
لمن بعدك الزهور
لمن بعدك الضفائر

؟

لمن بعدك حكاياتي
لمن بعدك نزفي
لمن بعدك كتاباتي
لمن بعدك حرفى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*
وإذا
وصلك نبأ موتي يوما
ونعاني الناعي إليك
فلا تبكي ولاتحزن ولاتجزع
وقل بفخر
زُفت إلى التراب اليوم إمرأة
عشقتني بجنون

وإذا
وصلك نبأ موتي يوما
ونعاني الناعي إليك
فتسلل إلي هنا متسترا كعادتك

وإقرأ
وقل بفخر
زفت إلى التراب اليوم إمرأة
كتبتني بجنون

وإذا
وصلك نبأ موتي يوما

فــ ( وصيتي ) أنت

وصيتي أنت
وصيتي أنت
وصيتي أنت
وصيتي أنت
وصيتي أنت
وصيتي أنت
وصيتي أنت
وصيتي أنت​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2013)

*

أخاف ان أكرهك
فلا أحب بعدك أحدا
وأخاف ان لا أكرهك
فلا يحبني بعدك أحدا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*إكتشفت ان بعض الحنين....له أنين !
 فكلما شعرت بالحنين إليك
 سمعت صوت الأنين يتسرب من داخلي
 فان سألوك يوما :
 ماذا يُسمي صوت الحنين ؟
 إرفع يديك ..وأجب بلا تردد....
 صوت الحنين ......أنيييييييييييين
 وقل لهم بفخر :
 هذا آآآآآخر إكتشافاتها فى مراحل
 عذابها معي !!!*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يوليو 2013)

متااابعا---
 موضوع راوعا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متااابعا---
> موضوع راوعا



*وكل ما هتقريلها هتحبيها اكتر وهتبقى عاوزه تتابعيها يا حبواا :flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2013)

*
أعترف

أصبحت أتجنب مجالسة النساء
والانصات إلى أحاديثهن العاطفية
خشية ان أشم رائحة قلوبهن وأحلامهن وكتاباتهن
فأكتشف وجود عطرك بأسرارهن​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*في كل سنة يتناقص عدد الذين يتذكرون يوم ميلادي ...فالحياة لاتحتفظ لنا بالاشياء والانقياء طويلا !*
​


----------



## soul & life (11 يوليو 2013)

*اختيارك اكثر من رائع
انا كمان بحب شهرزاد جدااااا كاتبة مرهفة الحس   و لها اسلوب راقى  سلسل وبعمق

متابعة*


----------



## soso a (11 يوليو 2013)

*لا تحزن عليهم
وافتح امامهم ابواب احلامك التي احتوتهم
وليرحلوا وليبتعدوا عنك قدر استطاعتهم
فلن تموت قبل يومك
ولن تقوم الساعة برحيلهم
ولن تضيع والصدق في داخلك
واذا شعرت برغبة في البكاء
فلا تتردد
واخسرهم
اخسر بقاياهم خلفهم
واكسر خلفهم كل الجرار التي تملكها
واغلق كل ابواب العودة في وجوههم
كي لا يقتربوا من عالمك مرة اخرى
ولا تندم
فالمهم..بل الاهم ان لا تظلم نفسك وتتخبط بادورا لا تليق بك
وانكسر
وليتهشموا بك..بأنكسارك
ولتتشكل مرة اخرى
بشكل افضل واجمل
وتأكد
حين تنكسر
لن يرممك سوى نفسك
وحين تنهزم
لن ينصرك سوى ارادتك
فقدرتك على الوقوف مرة اخرى
لا يملكها سواك
عفوا
انهم يثيرون احتقارك
فماذا تنتظر؟
اقلب صفحتهم من كتاب حياتك
وابدأ من جديد
او مزقها نهائيا
فكتاب حياتك
يجب ان لا يحوي سوى
تاريخك الجميل
وصفحتك المضيئه
وبعد ان أرعبنا المساء
تأكد
ان لم تحصل على احترامهم مجانا
فلن تحصل عليه
بكنوز الدنيا كلها*​


----------



## soso a (11 يوليو 2013)

*يوما ما سيأتي الفراق*
 *ويوما ما سنتألم*
 *ويوما ما سيتفرع الطريق*
 *ويمضي كل منا في طريقه*
 *فإذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
 *فلا تنسى أن تسألني عن رغبتي الأخيرة*
 *ولا تبخل عليّ بإعلان رغبتك الأخيرة لي*
 *فكلانا مساق إلى إعدامه*
 *وكلانا له حق الأمنية الأخيرة قبل الموت*
 
*إذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
*فسأمد يدي إلى الهاتف*
*وأدير نصف الرقم*
*وسأتذكر في النصف الآخر*
*أنّا قد انتهينا*
*وان للفراق علينا حق احترامه*
*وان كل الأصوات مباحة لي بعد الفراق*
*إلاّ صوتك*

*إذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
*وجاء بعد الفراق العيد*
*فلا تنس أن تفرح*
*ولا تنسى أن تضحك*
*ولا تنسى أن تلبس الجديد*
*ولا تنسى أن تزور ارض ذكرياتنا*
*وتقف فوق قبر الحب باطمئنان*
*وتقرأ عليه شيئا من شعرك*
*ولا تنسى نصيبي من ذكرياتك الحزينة*
*في ليلة العيد*

*إذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
*وجاء بعد الفراق الحنين ندما*
*فلا تنسى أن تغمس فرشاة الذكرى*
*في ماء جرحك الملون*
*وترسم وجه الحنين ضاحكا*
*ولا تحزن*
*ولا تجزع*
*إذا ما بدا لك الوجه*
*برغم الضحكة هزيلا*
*فكل الجروح بعد جرح الفراق تبدو تافهة*

*إذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
*وجمعني بك بعد الفراق طريق*
*وكانت تمسك ذراعيك*
*وكنت أتعكز ذراعيه*
*فلا تقل لها كنا*
*ولن أقول له كنا*
*فوحدنا نعلم يا سيدي*
*بأنا وبرغم الفراق*
*مازلنا ..ومازلنا..ومازلنا*

*إذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
*وفوق أرض الصدفة المؤلمة التقينا*
*وسمعتك على البعد تقول لعينيها أجمل قصائد الشعر*
*ولمحتني على البعد أُراقصه ألما*
*فلا تقل لها كنت حبيبها*
*ولن أقول له كان حبيبي*
*وإلاّ..خسرتها وخسرته*

*إذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
*وهُتكت بعد الفراق*
*تركة الحب المقتول*
*فخذ معك الضحكات*
*فليس لي بها بعد الفراق حاجة*
*واحمل الرسائل والكلمات والأحلام*
*وأبق لي الصور والذكريات*
*وبعضا من الأوهام*

*إذا ما جاء الفراق يوما*
*وأباحوا لنا بفضولهم تشريح جثة الحب*
*وتشويه البقايا*
*فلا تفعل..ولن أفعل*
*بدأنا الحكاية قبل الفراق أنقياء*
*فلننه الحكاية بعد الفراق عظماء*

*وصل الحب ...رحل الحب*
*تلك هي الحكاية ببساطة*
*فلنودع حبنا بامتنان لمجرد أنه كان..*
*ولنودع بصمت وكبرياء*
*لا كما يودع الناس عاما رحل*
*لنودع بصمت كبير*
 

*فقد كان حباً كبيراً !!..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2013)

* 
تأخرت كثيراً

أصبحت امرأة واقعية
كفرت بالخيالِ
وكفرت بالأوهامِ
وكفرت بالأحلامِ
...وكفرت بالورود والشموع
وبكل أصناف الرومانسية

تأخرت كثيراً

أصبحت امرأة عاقلة
أفكر قبل الحب
وأفكر قبل المفاوضات
وأفكر قبل الهجوم
وأفكر قبل القتال
وأفكر الانسحاب
وأجري قبل الشوق عملياتٍ حسابية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *اختيارك اكثر من رائع
> انا كمان بحب شهرزاد جدااااا كاتبة مرهفة الحس   و لها اسلوب راقى  سلسل وبعمق
> 
> متابعة*


*
ميرررسى حبيبتى لتشجيعك 
ربنا يباركك:flowers:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2013)

*
هناك برد ما ..لايهزمه الدفء أبدا !
برد يبقي في داخلنا مهما تدثرنا عنه !
برد يهزمنا ولانهزمه !
برد يحول اعماقنا الى مغارات مهجورة
ويحول قلوبنا الى كهوف ثلج مرعبة !
يجمد أحلامنا .. يبني قوالب الثلج على أمانينا !
يحولنا مع الوقت إلى تماثيل متبلدة الشعور !
نلهث كي نصل !
ولا نصل مهما وصلنا!
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*لانتعلق بالحياة ..إلا حين يتعلق الموت بنا
 فنحن لانعرف قيمة الحياة
 إلا حين يعرف الموت قيمتنا *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*
لست  روما..فاي الطرق تؤدي اليك ؟هكذا كنت اتساءل ذات زمن ....
فذات زمن كنت اظن  انك عالم جغرافى وان هناك خارطة جغرافية مرسومة تؤدى اليك !

  تماديت وتجاوزت بك جدران وحدود واسوار الخيال..فخلتك كل عشاق الأرض..وكل  ابطال الحكايات ...
وكل فرسان الاساطير..وكل ضحايا الفراق !!!

 خلتك ....مارد الاحلام...النائم فى المصباح الذهبى...
وانى بلمسة حنان حانية سآتى بك إلى عالمى..واسرد عليك قائمة امنياتي!!
 خلتك... قيس الممتلىء بذهول الفراق...المطعون بسيف النصيب..
الرافض فراقها .التائه فى صحراء الجنون..المُقَبل جدرانها!!

 خلتك.....روميو الممتلىء بغباء العشق..الحامل قلبه بيديه...
الواقف تحت ظلام شرفتها فى يوم عاصف...قاتل ...قاصف !!

 خلتك.....عنترة العاشق القوى ....الرافع سيفه .المزهو بغروره....
المنتصر فى حربه ....المهزوم فى عشقه....!!!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يوليو 2013)

*وأنا أراها تجمع ورودهم فى حضورك....تذكرت غيرتك...فأدركت انها ليست أنثاك!!
 وأنا أراها تصافح قلوبهم فى وجودك....تذكرت شخصيتك ...فأدركت انها ليست أُنثاك !!
 وأنا أراها تراقصهم بغنج الانثي أمامك ....تذكرت شرقيتك ...فأدركت انها ليست أنثاك !!
 وأنا أراها تتمايل بخبث الافعي لهم...وأنت تنظر باسما....تذكرت رجولتك ...فأدركت انها ليست انثاك !!  *
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 يوليو 2013)

لله يادونا رجعتني لزمان اول.. كنت بشتري مجلة زهرة الخليج عشان
 اقرا لها ايام ما كنت حالمه هههههه مش دي الوقتي
بجد شهرزاد مبدعه وبعيده عن تعقيد في كتاباتها
حلو موضوعج مثل حلاوتج


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2013)

*
كلما نظرت فى المرآة
رأيت وجهك !!!
أسألك بالله
هل نسيت وجهك فى المرآة ؟
أم فى عيني ؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لله يادونا رجعتني لزمان اول.. كنت بشتري مجلة زهرة الخليج عشان
> اقرا لها ايام ما كنت حالمه هههههه مش دي الوقتي
> بجد شهرزاد مبدعه وبعيده عن تعقيد في كتاباتها
> حلو موضوعج مثل حلاوتج



* تعرفى ياهيفاء زهرة الخليج مجلتى المُفضله من زمان :t25:
الظاهر كلنا متفقين على رأينا فى شهر زاد
خلاص تابعى معانا ورجعى ايام زمان ههههههه
ميرررسى حبيبتى نورتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2013)

*
يخجلني
بعد ذلك الجنون بك
وبعد ان ملآت الدنيا بكتاباتي
وبعد ان زينتك لنساء الأرض
وزرعتك بأحلام المراهقاتِ
وبعد ان وصفتك برجل الكمال
وجعلتك أمنية مبتغاة للكثيراتِ
وبعد ان تهامست بك عاشقات الكون
كالسر العظيم فى ليل العاشقاتِ
وبعد ان سردتك على اطفال المدينة
كحكاية ليل تفوق كل الحكاياتِ
وبعد ان جاهرت بك على الورق
كوسوسة الشيطان عند الصلاة
وبعد ان رفعت إلى السماء يديَ
تسبقنى عند الدعاء اليك توسلاتي
وبعد ان جعلتك كالنجم الوحيد
لايمر سواه فى أفلاكي ومداراتي

يُخجلني الاعتراف الآن
بانك كنت الحكاية الخطأ
والاحساس الخطأ
والحلم الخطأ
والانتظار الخطأ
والاختيار الخطأ
وانه قد أخطأت بك.....كل احتمالاتى
أخطأت بك.....كل احتمالاتى
أخطأت بك.....كل احتمالاتى
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2013)

*
نام يا قلبي

أكره قلبي جدا.. حين يتحول إلى طفل مدلل
يوقظني من نومي مفزوعة ليسألني عنك بقلق !

إنت بخير ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2013)

*
واذا مالمحتني يوماَ بصحبة آخر...امسك يديه...وأدلل انامله..وأهديه وردة حمراء
واراقصه تحت الاضواء....واحاول جاهدة ان يصلك نبأ سعادتي معه
وأسترق النظر اليك كي اشهد احتراقك.......!!
فتأكد اني مازلت أحبك!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2013)

*
لو كتبت لك يوماَ اني لااحبك ..وصرخت في وجهك مراراَ اني اكرهك
وقذفتك بأغنيه رائعه عن الوداع....وتحدثت عن النسيان بصوت مرتفع امامك...
وهجوت الحنين كلما رأيتك...وأغلقت خلفك كل أبواب العودة ...
فتأكد اني مازلت احبك ​*


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

إجلدني بسياط قسوتك أكثر..
..فما عدت أشعر
فمن شدة عذابك لي...
...و إحتمالي لك!
نسيت انك ..بشر
وانني ...روح ​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

‫قال لي و انا على فراش المرض..ومشرط الجراح في يديه:
(أنثي مثلك عاشت تكتب عن الحب....لن تموت حين تموت يوما....إلا بالحب)​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

يُخطئون كثيرا حين يظنون
ان الوعد قد يُغني عن ..الآمان!
وان الحرام قد يُغني عن ..الحلال !
وان الحب قد يغني عن ..الاحترام !​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يوليو 2013)

*هل أنا مضطرة الأن
 للشفاء منك !
 والاستيقاظ من غيبوتي العاطفيه ؟
 هل أنا مضطرة الآن
 للتحرر منك ؟
 أتراك لم تكن في عنقي
 سوى قيدا من العبودية ؟
 هل أنا مضطرة الآن
 لتغيير فصيلة دمي
 وأوردة قلبي ؟
 وأوراقي الثبوتيه ؟
 هل أنا مضطرة الآن
 للوقوف بكامل كرامتي
 وأعلانها على الملأ
 لم أكن سوي أنثى غبيه ؟
 ترى هل كنت مرضا تسرب إلي
 على غفلة مني
 فأسقطني كـ ( جلطة ) دماغيه ؟*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 يوليو 2013)

*وحين تعشق بعدي !!
 ستغني لها كل الأغاني التي كنت احبها
 وستهديها فيروز
 وستهديها..(على البال)
 وحين يضج المكان بالصوت العذب مردداً:
 على البال.
 كل التفاصيل على البال
 ستقطع من نافذة عينيها تذاكر الرحيل
 وتستأذنها !!
 وترحل بطيفي إلى أقصى مدن الخيال
 فإذا ما أصبحنا أنا وأنت
 والصدق ثالثنا
 رددت لي وحدي:
 على البال..
 كل التفاصييييييييل على البــال !!!!!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

*أحببته
 لدرجة اني عظمته بكلماتي
 وزخرفته بقصائدي
 وجعلته أجمل ( منه ) كثيرا
 وأشهى ( منه ) كثيرا
 وتركته وجبة شهية للنساء
 ودعوت الله من كل قلبي
 على كل أمراة (ستتناوله) بعدي
 ان تموت مسمومة به!!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يوليو 2013)

*( بأيام البرد..بأيام الشتي..
 و الرصيف بحيره.. و الشارع غريق
 تجي هاك البنت من بيتها العتيق..
 و يقولها أنطريني ..تنطر عا الطريق..
 و يروح و ينساها .. و تذبل بالشتي )

 لونتني حكايته يافيروز بالاصفرار
 وذبلت معه...في كل فصول الحكاية*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*وانت تحدثني عن شراهتك بالتدخين ..وعن ألم قلبك الذي فاجأك يوما
 كنت أضع يدي على فمي بقوة...كي لايصلك صوت بكائي رعبا عليك !!
 وأنت ترسل لي مسجاتك للاطمئنان علي.لم اكن أستطيع إكمالها !!
 كانت عيناي تمتلىء بالدموع فرحا بها...فلا ارى منها حرفا!!!
 وأنت ترسل لي صورتك...لم أكن أدقق في ملامحها كثيرا
 كنت اُهدىء من فرحة قلبي في زحامهم....ورفرفته بين أضلعي تهليلا..بــ صورتك !!
 وأنت تسرد علي تفاصيل احساسك بهداياي
 لم أكن أفرح بحديثك...قدر غيرتي منها ..لاستقرارها بين يديك..حبيبتاي !!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*للرحيل أجنحة !!
 للرحيل أجنحة... وأظنها قد نبتت في ظهري ..الأجنحة !!

 في كل مرة أُلوح لك مودعة !
 وأهددك غاضبة اني ..لن أعود !!
 ألتفت إلى قلبي!!
 فأراه يضع يده على فمه...ويضحك بخبث !!
 فأُدرك عندها اني ...حتما سأعود !!
 وفي المرة الأخيرة ..حين لوحت إليك مودعة !
 إلتفتُ إلى قلبي !!
 فرأيته يُخفي وجهه بيديه...ويبكي بحرقة !!
 أدركت عندها ....باحساس الانثى
 اني.....هذه المرة .... لن أعود !!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*هل أن الاوان أن أنسلخ من رومانسيتي،وأكفر بالورد الاحمر...
 وأسخر من قصائد العشق،وأقذف الحب بأبشع الألفاظ؟

 هل آن الأوان أن أتخلص من ميراث حبك..
 بقاياك المؤلمة..كتاباتك ..مسجاتك..رسائلك الزرقاء..
 وأقدمها الى عاشقة مازال لديها قدرة الشوق والحب؟

 هل آن الأوان أن أتحول الى امرأة خائنة..
 وأجرب النسيان على طريقتهن الغبية،فأفتح أبواب أحلامي لرجل آخر..
 أمنحه حبك و يمنحني نسيانك؟*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2013)

*


أتعلم ؟؟
 ماتمنيت الاحتفاظ بحبي لك !!
مقدارما تمنيت الاحتفاظ باحترامي لك !!
وشهدت موت احترامي لك بين يدي
 كأم تلقن وحيدها عبارات الموت الأخيرة
 وتغرقه بدموعها وشهيق زفرتها
 هو يموت
 ويموت
 ويمووووت!!!
وهي تحاول عبثا ..وتتمنى برغم عمق إيمانها
 ان تتحول إلى إله تبث فيه الحياة
 ثم تعود ...إلى بشريتها !!
تستغفر ...وتتوب عن أمنيتها !
ويغفر الله لنا الكثير من الامنيات !
فالله وحده العالم...بالنيات !!​*


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

ليس بالضرورة
ان تلفظ انفاسك 
وتغمض عينيك
ويتوقف قلبك عن النبض
ويتوقف جسدك عن الحركة
كي يُقال عنك: أنك فارقت الحياة



فبيننا الكثير من الموتى 
يتحركون
يتحدثون
يأكلون
يشربون
يضحكون
لكنهم موتى..
يمارسون الحياة بلا حياة




فمفاهيم الموت لدي الناس 
تختلف
فهناك من يشعر بالموت
حين يفقد انسانا عزيزا
ويخيل اليه ان الحياة قد انتهت
وان ذلك العزيز حين رحل
أغلق ابواب الحياة خلفه
وان دوره في الحياة بعده
قد انتهى



وهناك من يشعر بالموت 
حين يحاصره الفشل من كل الجهات
ويكبلة إحساسه بالأحباط عن التقدم
فيخيل إليه ان صلاحيته في الحياة
قد انتهت
وانه لم يعد فوق الارض 
من يستحق البقاء من اجله





والبعض 
تتوقف الحياة في عينيه في لحظات الحزن
ويظن ان لا نهاية لهذا الحزن
وانه ليس فوق الارض من هو أتعس منه
فيقسو على نفسه
حين يحكم عليها بالموت
وينفذ بها حكم الموت بلا تردد
وينزع الحياة من قلبه
ويعيش بين الآخرين
كالميت تماما




فلم يعد المعنى الوحيد للموت 
هو الرحيل عن هذه الحياة
فهناك من يمارس الموت بطرق مختلفة
ويعيش كل تفاصيل وتضاريس الموت
وهو مازال على قيد الحياة



فالكثير منا 
يتمنى الموت في لحظات الانكسار
ظنا منه ان الموت هو الحل الوحيد
والنهاية السعيدة لسلسلة العذاب
لكن
هل سأل أحدا نفسه يوما؟
تُرى..ماذا بعد الموت؟


نعم 
ماذا بعد الموت



فهم..كانوا هنا
ثم رحلوا
غابوا ولهم اسبابهم في الغياب
لكن الحياة خلفهم مازالت مستمرة
فالشمس مازالت تشرق
والايام مازالت تتوالى
والزمن لم يتوقف بعد


ونحن..مازلنا هنا
مازال في الجسد دم
وفي القلب نبض
وفي العمر بقية
فلماذا نعيش بلا حياة
ونموت بلا موت


وقبل ان يدركنا المساء


اذا توقفت الحياة في اعيننا
فيجب ا ن لا تتوقف في قلوبنا
فالموت الحقيقي هو موت القلوب
فاكس عاجل الى صديق
مازلت تتنفس
وقلبك ينبض
وجسدك يتحرك
لكنك يا صديقي
فارقت الحياة..منذ زمن


وبعد ان ادركنا المساء


عفوا صديقي
ربما اكون قد ادخلتك في  
دائرة الموت
فاكسر سياج الدائرة
واقفز فوق الباب
ان لم يُفتح لك
فالحياة تستحق​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

1)
تك
تك
تك
هل تسمع هذه الطرقات كما اسمعها الآن؟
إنها صوت الفراق على باب حكايتنا
إنتهت الحكاية
وما زال صوت الطرقات يملأ أُذني
(2)
تك
تك
تك
هل تسمع؟
لماذا لا يسمع الصوت سواي
فأجري بوهم اللهفة ولهفة الوهم
أفتح الباب
فلا أحد بالباب سوى الفراغ
يا الله..لو تدرك مساحة الفراغ الممتد خلفك
(3)
وترحل
وتبقى الاشياء خلفك في حالة ذهول وذبول
كم هي مُرة الاشياء خلفك
وكم بطيئة هي اللحظات
فالآن أصبح الفراق واقعا مجسدا
فمن يبيعني طاقة
اوجه بها ما لا طاقة لي عليه؟
(4)
وترحل
فيتعلق العمر بطرف ثوبك
ويختبيء الفرح في جيبك
ويستقر الأمل تحت رداءك
فتغادرني معهم
وأبقى وحدي
حيث لا شي معي ...سواي
(5)
أنظر
هاأنذي اقف بشموخي المعتق
فمازلت استطيع الوقوف
والحركة حول بقاياك
والسير في اتجاه النسيان
والنوم تحت عجلات الالم
والجري الى ابعد حدود الحزن
(6)
وانظر
هاانذي ابتسم
لستُ مرعوبة
فراقك لا يرعبني
فراقك لا يرعبني
فراقك لا يرعبني
سأكتبها في دفتري كل ليلة
قبل النوم
كي انام بسلام
(7)
نعم
اريد ان انام بسلام
بعيدا عن ضوضاء الحزن
وثرثرة العقل
وبكاء الحنين
اريد ان انام بسلام
فمنذ ان اضعتك
أضعت السلام
(8)
أحببتك جدا
لدرجة اني حين رأيتك ترحل امامي
اغمضت عيني بعمق
كنت احاول إقناع نفسي
بأني أغط في سبات عميق
واني في الغد سأفتح عيني نحوك
كي اخبرك اني ليلة البارحة
حلمت بك حلما مرعبا
ورأيتك في منامي تفارقني
(9)
أحببتك جدا
لدرجة اني بكيت خلفك
كنت اظن ان دموعي ستجرفك نحوي
كنت واهمة
وادركت بعد ليال من البكاء المر 
ان من ترحل به رياح الواقع
لا تعود به بحور الحنين ابدا
(10)
لحظة من فضلك
قبل ان تغيبك سحب الفراق هل تأذن لي؟
اريد ان احتفظ بهذا الجزء من حكايتنا
فهذا الجزء فيه طفلي وطفلتي واشياء اخرى
رسمنا ملامحها  ذات حب جميل 
(11)
غدا يا سيدي
وآه من الغد
حين اعود الى فراشي
واضع راسي فوق وسادتي
وانظر الى الهاتف الذي كان يهديني صوتك
في كل مساء
ويهديني مع صوتك إحساسا بنكهة الفرح
واسمع في الدجى حنيني يبكيك
فماذا اقول له؟؟
فماذا اقول له؟؟
(12)
سيدي
الآن انا لا اقف في مرحلة الحزن
تجاوزت الحزن بمراحل
فبعد الحزن يا سيدي
هناك مراحل بطيئة ثقيلة
مراحل لا تُكتب..ولا تُقرأ ..ولا توصف
ولا طاقة لنا على احتمالها
(13)
ففي هذا المساء سيدي
سأنام وتحت وسادتي وصيتي
أوصيت لك بقلبي
بكل احلامه وامنياته واحاسيسه
ضعه في زجاجة صغيرة
وضع الزجاجة قرب سريرك
وكلما نظرت اليها
تذكر إمرأة أحبتك بهذا القلب يوما
(14)
تك
تك
تك
ها قد عاد الصوت ذاته
هل تسمعه؟
تُرى؟
متى سيختفي كي أظهر؟
ومتى سيموت كي اعيش​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*بعض المواقف تنتزعهم من أعيننا نزعا !!
 تستعرضهم أمامنا عرايا إلا من ...حقائقهم !!
 وتفقدهم الكثير من هيبتهم التى بجلناها
 والكثير من احترامنا الذي كان يسترهم !!
 ويبقي الحب عاريا من الاحترام !
 كفتاة ليل ...ملطخة بطين أحذيتهم
 تلتقط بقايا كرامتها من غطاء أسرتهم
 وتعود إلى نفسها في آخر الليل
 تفكر بالتراجع فيخيفها ركام ذنوبها خلفها
 فتبكي بحرقة !!
 و تتمنى الموت على ضفة شارع مهجور !
 فلا تموت !!
 وتعاود في الليلة المقبلة
 طقوس ليلتها المدبرة ..... الآثمة !!
 وأمنية الموت ....التي لاتتحقق !!*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

*أكثر مايؤلم بعد الفراق... خلو الأوقات التي كانت مليئة بهم ... منهم !!*
​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

تعلمت معك ان الحب ليس أعمى فقط ..
بل هو عاجز أيضاً.​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

“سنعيش!!
لن يقتلنا فراقهم
لسبب بسيط جدا !!
ان قابض الأرواح..... ليس فراقهم!”​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

قلة أولئك الذين يستحقون الحب إلى الأبد 
وقلة أولئك الذين يملكون قدرة الحب إلى الأبد
وأنت تستحق !”​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

دعوت لك بالخير كثيراً ..
فادعو لي بالخير الآن فقط..
فالآن فقط ..انا أتساقط ..
أتساقط كأوراق الخريف..
فكل حساباتي كانت خاطئة ..
أخطأت حين ظننت أني ..
يوم اتساقط سأتساقط واقفة..
سامحني ياكبريائي ..
فلست شجرة...
لست شجرة.​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

يحيط بي الكثير من أصحاب الأقنعة،
وكم أتمنى أن لا تفضح المواقف أقنعتهم
فلم يعد في القلب اتساع لاكتشاف مرير آخر​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

لماذا اوهمتنى انك قلبى....ثم توقفت فجأة....فقتلتنى بالسكتة القلبية   ​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

شربت من حكايتك البحر كله !!
حتى شرقت بملح أمواجه !
ضربت رأسي بجدار ظروفك حتى أفقدته ذاكرته!
مددت لك يدي كأنك أخر أطواق النجاة لي !!
جاهدت في الوصول إليك كانك قشة الغريق الوحيدة!
ركضت خلفك بقلب لاهث وكانك سفينة نوح التي خلفتني ! 
حتى إنقطعت انفاسي
و......تعبت !!
تعبت منك....تعبت مني !
تعبت من صمت التمثال بك !
تعبت من بكاء الأنثى بي !​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

كل الحكايات التي تبدأ بقوة / تنتهي بوهن / ربما لاننا نستهلك كل طاقاتنا في البدايات​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

لا مانع لدي!
إبدأ حكايتك الجديدة
عدّد نساءك!
تنقّل بين جواريك الحِسان
فسأبقى .. الأثيرة
وسأبقى .. الأميرة
وسأبقى .. الأخيرة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2013)

* 
شكراً سيدي ..
لغبائك .. الذي كان بغير إنتهاء !
فقد توجني أميرة خرافية .. على عرش الشقاء ..!!
علمني الحزن .. بلا حزن ..!!
والبكاء .. بلا بكاء ..
 علمني الموت بلا إحتضار ..
والبحث عن وطن كالغرباء !! ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يوليو 2013)

http://www.ms7oob.com/​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يوليو 2013)

*عندما أحببتك ..لم أكن بحاجة إلى رجل يُغني لي الحب صبح ومساء
 أو رجل يسهر الليل كي ينزف لي قصائد الحب والشوق والغزل !
 أو رجل يملأ هاتفي المتحرك بأشواقه وصوره ورسائله ومسجاته !
 أو رجل يهاتفني قبل النوم ..ليملأ أذني بأمانيه الغرامية وآهات أشواقه وزفراته !!
 أو رجل ينسخ مناسباتي الخاصه في أجندة ذاكرته
 و يحمل لي يوم ميلادي هداياه تسبقها همساته
 أو رجل يراقصنى فوق أوراق الورد..ويطوق بالياسمين عنقي..
 .فأنسى على صدره رأسي وأطوق بذراعي أكتافه
 عندما أحببتك لم أكن بحاجة ..سوى إلى موقف رجل !*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

*صديقتي....اقرئي لي كفي ... دققي في خطوط يدي...اخدعيني ..تفنني في خديعتي
 قولي ان الخطوط هي الدروب ..وان الدروب يوما ما ستنتهي إليه !...فاني أرتعش حنينا إليه !!*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يوليو 2013)

*


ليس ذنبُهم ..
أنّكَ حين لا تراهم تشعرُ باليُتم ..
وحين لاتسمعُهم تشعرُ بالضّياع ..
وحينَ يغيبونَ تغيبُ ملامحَ الأشياء وتنتهي ..

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2013)

*


ليل الشتاء

 هل جربت الجلوس وحيدا ....كأن هذا العالم كله قد مضى...وخلف لك الحنين طفلا تربيه ...كي يكبر ويفترسك بأنيابه ؟
 هل جربت رعب الصرخة وحيدا ..في عالم أجوف لايسمعك به احد....وكأن الأرض قد إبتلعت كائناتها ..وأبقتك سهوا ؟
 هل جربت ان تحشو فمك بأطراف وسادتك....كي تصرخ بانكسار.....فتبتلع الوسادة صرخة انكسارك..وتسترك كالأم؟
 هل جربت ان تنحني للشتاء بلا سبب...وتبكي في وجه البرد بلاسبب... وتنتحب تحت المطر بلا سبب....؟
 أنا جربت هذا وأكثر ..... وأكثر !!*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يوليو 2013)

*كان حكايتها , وكانت قصيدته .. وظن أنه سيبقى حكايتها الأخيرة , وظنت أنها ستبقى قصيدته الوحيدة ..
 فلا بقيت هي , ولا بقي هو .. *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

*باختصار .... انت الرجل الوحيد الذي تمنيت ان أعيد له العمر من أوله !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

* كل أفكاري بك
 كانت موشومة بالجنون !
كانت طائشة كمراهقة متهورة
 بدءا من فكرة الطيران إليك !
وإنتهاءا بـــ فكرة المرور ببيتك
 وتقبيل جدرانك ..والناس نيام !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

* 

السفينة
 السفينة تغرق / تغرق / تغرق !!
ووحدي ألمح فأس الغدر بأيديهم ..ووحدي أشعر باقترابها من قاع البحر .. !!
وأحبتي يتساقطون أمام عيني عليها ..وصُحبتي يتقافزون واحدا تلو الآخر منها !!
وأنا مازلت أقتطع من قلبي وأبحث بإصرار عن ثغرات السفينة ..كي أسد ثغراتها بقطع من قلبي !
 وأعلم ان البقاء على ظهر سفينة يلتهمها البحر ..ليس ذكاء ولاشجاعة
 لكن أبي حين علمني السباحة أوصاني ان أكون آآآآآخر من يغادر السفينة!
وآآآآآآخر من يقفز منها ... وآآآآآآخر من يتخلى للبحر عنها ! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

*مآساتي !
ان الوردة لم تذبل في يدي !
الوردة ذبلت في قلبي !
من يُدرك عمق المأساة !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

* كنت في كل خطوة أخطوها نحوك !!
أشعر اني أتجه نحو الجرف بسرعة مخيفة !
لم أضع قدمي معك على أرض الآمان يوما !
معك كنت فقط .. أتسااااقط !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

*للرحيل حكايات !!
وحكايات الرحيل مؤلمة دائما !!
فالغياب يحتل المقعد الأول بها!
وللحنين فيها دور البطولة !
فيأتي الرحيل و رائحة الفراق عالقة بردائه !!

بعض الرحيل يضعنا على مفترق الطرق!
نقف حائرين !
نرحل ؟ أو لانرحل ؟
 نبقى ؟ أو لانبقى ؟
 ومعظم خيارات الرحيل تنتهى بــ لا نرحل !
فقلوبنا تخوننا عند الاختيار كثيرا !

نتعمد عند الرحيل أحيانا
 ان نُخلف لهم / بقايانا خلفنا !
في محاولة يائسة لإبقائنا في ذاكرتهم
 أطول فترة ممكنة!
ففكرة غيابنا في ذاكرتهم بمجرد غيابنا من عالمهم
 تؤلمنا / وتُرعبنا كثيرا !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

*سلة الفاكهة
 وكوخ الجدة
 والرداء الأحمر
 وطريق الغابة الموحش
 وبكاء ليلى
 ورعب ليلى
 وانكسار ليلى
 وضياع ليلى
 ليلى لم يأكلها ... الذئب !!
ليلى أكلها ....رجل !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2013)

*
بعض الرحيل نختاره
 و بعض الرحيل نُجبر عليه !
فيأتي بثقل الجبال
 نمارسه بخُطى متثاقلة !
و كأننا نجر العالم بأكمله خلفنا !
 فنمضي قليلا... ونلتفت للوراء قليلا !
لان في الخلف أشياء/ احلام / أرواح
 معلقة قلوبنا بها !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2013)

* لاتنتظر !!
لاتنتظر ان تكتب بك إمرأة بعدي .... كما كتبتُ!!
فلم أترك لعاشقات الأرض من حروف الحب .. شيئا !
ولا ان تبكي خلفك إمرأة ... كما بكيتُ !!
فلم أترك لنساء الأرض من دموع الحزن شيئا !
 ولاان تناديك إمرأة عند الحنين... كما ناديتُ !
فلم أترك لنساء الأرض ..من عذاب الحنين شيئا !
ولا ان تغفر خذلانك إمرأة ...كما غفرتُ !
فلم أترك لنساء الأرض من غباء العشق ...شيئا !
ولاان تشتاق إليك إمرأة ... كما اشتقتُ !
فلم أترك لنساء الأرض ..من مرارة الشوق شيئا !
ولا ان تصونك إمرأة ... كما صنتُ !
فلم أترك لنساء الأرض.. من شموخ الوفاء شيئا !
ولا ان تمرض لفراقك أمرأة ...كما مرضتُ !
فلم أترك لنساء الأرض..من حُمى الفراق شيئا !
ولاان تحبك إمرأة .... كما أحببتُ !
فلم أترك لنساء الأرض ...من جنون الحب شيئا !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2013)

* للبيع
 سنوات حبك العجاف... تحولت إلي صخرة سوداء ضخمة .!
تُثقل ظهري ولاأقوى على حملها ...فهل تشتريها مني ؟
 أتشتري مني هذا العمر بكل مابه وبي ؟
 أتشتري مني ...أذني ؟
 فأُذني حُبلى بصوتك...فمازال صوتك ينمو كالجنين بأُذني !
أتشتري مني عيني ؟
 أتشتري مني ذاكرتي ؟
 أتشتري مني قلبي ؟
 أتشتري مني دمي ؟
 أتشتري مني حزني ؟
 أتشتري مني حنيني ؟
 أتشتري مني خيالي ؟
 أتشتري مني كتاباتي الأدبية بك ؟
 أتشتري مني مسجاتك الهاتفية إلي؟
 أتشتري مني رسائلي الباكية إليك ؟
 جردني من الأشياء خلفك .. أريد ان أعيش !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2013)

*

 أحبك ..ليس بإتساع البحر !
ولابارتفاع السماء
 ولا بثقل الجبالِ .....!!
أحبك ليس بامتداد الأرضِ
 ولابحجم الكون !
 ولابعدد حبات الرمالِ ....!!
أحبك فوق التصور
 و فوق قدرة التخيل
 وأبعد من الخيالِ ...!!
أحبك حقيقة
 لاتقبل الشك ..ولا التأويل
 ولاترضى ....بالجدالِ ...!!*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يوليو 2013)

*قبل الموت بقليل فقط !
 نُدرك أهمية الحياة .... وحجمهم !!
 وبعد الموت بقليل فقط !
 يدركون حجم الحياة .... وأهميتنا !!*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2013)

*
اذا قرأت نبأ موتي يوما .. فلا تبكيني !
فلا حاجة لي بدموع رجل
 قتلني حية ... و لم يبكيني !*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أغسطس 2013)

*أحيانا
 وفى لحظات الحنين إليك
 تراودني فكرة مجنونة
 بالوقوف أمام هاتف عام
 والاتصال بك والانصات إلى صوتك بصمت
 لكني أتذكر ثلاثة
 وجه أبى/ وتاريخ عائلتي/ وكبريائى
 فأتراجع.*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أغسطس 2013)

* الآن !!
كمراهقة
 أضع صورتك أمامي
 وأنصت إلى اغنية حزينة
 أشتاقك ...فأبكي
 لكن الفرق بيني وبين المراهقة
 انها ستكبر ,,,, وتسهو عنك
 وسأكبر ....وأموت بك .*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*كبرت معك أكثر مما يجب
 ووهنت معك اكثر ما يجب
 وتحايلت معك اكثر مما يجب
 وانكرت معك اكثر مما يجب
 وتقدم بي معك كل شيء في العمر حتى الحزن
 فهاهو صوت صديقتي المقربة يصرخ بي
 انت متورطة في حبه
 وهاانذا انكر ورطتي بك
 فبعض الشعور ورطة
 وبعض النكران نجاة !*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

*نعم أحزان سندريللا شبيهة بأحزاني ؟
 لكن لازوجة أب لي تلقي علي الفائض من قديم ثياب
 والبائت من فضلات الطعام !
 ولازوجة أب تمنعني من حضور حفلة الأمير !
 فزوجة الأب الوحيدة في حكايتي معك هو التوقيت !
 التوقيت الذي جاء بك في غير اوانك
 فألقى على قلبي قديم الثياب وقديم المشاعر وقديم الأحلام
 ومنعني من الاحتفال بفرحة قدومك !*
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2013)

يحدث أحيانا
أن تصاب بالاكتئاب
فتشعر بتفاهة الأحداث حولك
وتزهد بكل طقوس الحياة المحيطة بك
وتفقد الأشياء قيمتها وأهميتها لديك
ويخيل إليك أن الحياة توقفت عن النبض
وتتساوى لديك الأمكنة والأوقات
وتبقى وحيدا ....وتبقى بعيدا
لاشيء معك سوى إحساسك المقيت
وتفشل كل محاولاتهم لانتزاعك من وحدتك
وقد تبقى في دائرة الاكتئاب فترة طويلة
وقد ...تشرق شمس الأمل فجأة
فتشرق معها قابليتك للحياة من جديد !”



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*متي تفارقني أيها القلم..قد تشبعت من الكتابة... فسنواتي كلها سكبتها على الورق..
مااصعب ان تُسكب أعمارنا كالماء على الورق !*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*كل مأساتي اني صدقتهم ان كلمة السر هي / افتح يا سمسم
 فوقفت أمام مغارتك سنوات طويلة أرددها !
افتح يا سمسم / افتح ياسمسم / افتح يا سمسم!

فضاع أمام بابك صوتي / وضاع أمام بابك عمري !
والباب لم يُفتح !

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*“اعترف لك ...تعبت!!
لم يعد طوق النجاة يعنى لى شيئا....
اصبح الغرق بعيدا عنك
ارحم من النجاة بقربك ...
فلم يمنحنى قربك....سوى المزيد من الحزن ..
والمزيد من الالم
والمزيد من الانكسار .....”​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*
“أعترف لك
انى ذات يوم فكرت أن أكرهك
فأرعبتى الفكرة!!
هل تعلم .. لماذا أرعبتنى الفكرة؟
لأننى أخاف ان أكرهك
فلا أُحب بعدك أحد!!
وأخاف أن لا أكرهك
فلا يُحبنى بعدك أحد!!” ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*“فإقرأني للمرة الأخيرة .. ولا تعاود المرور من هنا

فمنذ أن أحببتك وأنا أُغلق عيني وأُذني وحاستي السادسة•
وإحساس الأنثى بي.. كي أحتفظ بك

فعندما كنت أكتب لك بقلبي قبل قلمي .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أقف على بابك لا أملك من أمر قلبي شيئا .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أرحل وأعود , أعود وأرحل , أرحل وأعود .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أبتلع خناجر غيابك وأعذارك الواهنة .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أتجاهل إهانة فراقك, وإساءة رحيلك .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أناديك بصوت هده البكاء عليك .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أُبحر إليك خيالاً لاشىء معي سوى حنيني اليك .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أُزينك وأُجمل صورتك لقلبي كي تبقى الأجمل والأنقى .. كنت•
أود الإحتفاظ بك

وعندما كنت أُبرر قسوتك لعقلي خوفاً علي .. مني .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أُغمض عيني بقوة كي لاتسقط من عيني .. كنت أحاول الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أغض بصري عن عيوبك كي تبقي بعيني جميلا .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أسير على أشواك ظروفك حافية القدمين متجاهلة ألمي .. كنت•
أود الإحتفاظ بك

وعندما كنت أُخفي عنك ألمي .. وأمارس خديعة الفرح .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

وعندما كنت أحاول أن لاأنظر إلى أسفل كي لاأراك ضئيلا..أصــــغر من أحلامي•
كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك

وعندما كنت أُفسر هروبك رجولة , وغيابك موقف , وخذلانك تضحيه .. كنت •
أود الإحتفاظ بك

وحين كنت أرجوك أن لاأكرهك .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•
وحين كنت أرجوك أن لاأكرهك .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•
وحين كنت أرجوك أن لا أكرهك .. كنت أود الإحتفاظ بك•

.,عذرا•
ربما جاءت متأخرة جدا
أنت .. لا تستــحقني​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*“لحـــــــظة !
عندما أحببتك لم أكن بحاجة إلى ..
صُحبةِ رَجُلْ
ولا عِطْرَ رَجُلْ
ولا جَسدَ رَجُلْ
عندما أحببتك كُنتُ فقط بحاجة
إلى (مَوقفِ رَجُلْ ) ,.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*“إحساس مرير جداً..
أن أشعر بكل هذا الألم ..
لأني ذات يوم كتبت لك..
وإحساس أشد مرارة..
أن أشعر بكل هذا الندم..
لأني ذات يوم ..أحببتك..” ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*“الحزن يا سيدي

أن تفارق و لا تفارق
فتصمت ويبقى صوتك في أُذني
و تغيب و تبقى صورتك في عيني
وترحل وتبقى أنفاسك في قلبي
وتختفي ويبقى طيفك خلفك يمزقني..”​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*“أيقشعر جسدك عند القراءة لي؟
هم أيضا يقولون ان اجسادهم تقشعر عند القراءة لي !
ربما لانني أنثي أحببتك حد الموت....
فكتبتك بفرشاة الموت
ربما لانني أنثى عشقتك حد الاحتضار....
فشهقت بك احتضارا !”​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*إحساس مخيف أن تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام..وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياة..وتكتشف جفاف عينيك عند حاجتك للبكاء..وتكتشف إنك وحدك كأغصان الخريف عند حاجتك 
للآخرين!!”*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*“إليهم 

أنتم خشب
وأحقادكم نيران
وحين تشتعل النيران في الخشب
لا تُبقي منه ولا تذر سوى الرماد”​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2013)

‎
*البعض يحولك الى ( مسلسل يومي ) يتابعك بفضول .. ويتلهف لرؤية الحلقة الاخيرة من حكايتك !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*اغلب حكاياتنا تتحول مع الوقت ... الى مجموعة ( مسجات ) في محفوظات هاتف قديم .. او مجموعة صور في البوم مهجور .. او ذكرى في اغنية حزينة !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*لاأعيش في قلعة مهجورة فوق الجبل ... واعلم ان زمن الفرسان انتهى .. وان زمن المعجزات انتهى .. وانك لن تمر فوق حصانك الأبيض من تحت نافذتي .. ومع هذا مازلت احتفظ بطول ضفائري ..وأكرر النظر تحت شرفتي.. واطيل النظر في الطريق البعيد ... علك تأتي .. ليأتي معك كل الفرح .. الفرح الذي طال انتظاره ... كعيد بعيد .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*لماذا تُصر ان تتساقط من عيني .. ألا تراني أغمض عيني بقوة كي ....لا تقع ؟؟ لماذا يجب ان أكرهك كي انساك ؟ ألا يحق لي ؟ ان أنساك دون ان أكرهك .*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*عشت  سنوات ابحث عن ذلك الاحساس المختلف ..
 لكن ذلك الاحساس المختلف لم يأت بعد  .. 
وربما لن يأتى بعدك أبدا ..
 وهنا تكمن ياسيدى مرارة اليقين اليقين..  بانك كالموت والميلاد ...
 لن تتكرر فى فصول حياتى مرة أخرى .. 
وانك وحدك  ذلك الشيء المختلف الذى لايشبهه إلا هو..!!!*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*أحبتي من شدة حرصهم على سقوطي
إنقسموا قسمين
قسم إجتهدوا...بالحفر أسفل قمتي
وقسم إجتهدوا بزراعة الارض بالأشواك تحتي
لإستقبالي عند سقوطي
ماااااااا أكرم أحبتي !!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*
من أعاتب فيك ؟
وقت ...جاء بك بعد أوآنك؟
نصيب ...مضى بك قبل أوآنك ؟
واقع...أيقظني منك قبل إكتمالك؟
قيم ...حرمتنى منك في قمة احتياجك؟
قلب....ماأنصفني منك ؟
عقل...مانصحني بك ؟
نضج....مامنعني عنك ؟
ألسنة ....رمتني بك ؟
أعين....راقبتنى إليك ؟
نسوة ...مزقنني غيرة عليك؟
حنين .. يسرقني كل مساء لعينيك؟
خيال...صورك إلي أجمل ماتكون ؟
قلم ...عذبني بنزف الاشواق و الشجون؟
حياة ....ضاقت بعدك...فأمست كالسجون؟
قصور ...حولها فراقك ..لخرائب....وقبور ؟
قبور
قبور
قبور

من أعاتب فيك؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*وهي تلفظ أنفاسها الأخيرة
استرجعت ذكرياتها معه
وتمنت ان تراه
وحين تلفتت حولها
لم تجد...سوى العادات والتقاليد
وحواجز لاحصر لها ...تمنع دخوله إليها
فأغمضت عينها ,,,, وروحها عطشى
لوجه رجل...لم تحب أحدا على الأرض كما أحبته !!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*يقال : ان حمام البيت
حين يهاجر ...يعود!!

ففي كل مرة أعود
كنت أراك محاطا بحمامات ملونة
زخرفن ريشهن بأصباغ زائلة
يتراقصن حولك بإلتواء الأفاعي
فلا ازاحمهن إليك
وأرفرف عليك بأجنحتي من أعلى
أمنحك الآمان ..فى لحظات الخوف
وتمنحني الخوف..فى لحظات الآمان !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*
هناك برد ما ..لايهزمه الدفء أبدا !
برد يبقي في داخلنا مهما تدثرنا عنه !
برد يهزمنا ولانهزمه !
برد يحول اعماقنا الى مغارات مهجورة
ويحول قلوبنا الى كهوف ثلج مرعبة !
يجمد أحلامنا .. يبني قوالب الثلج على أمانينا !
يحولنا مع الوقت إلى تماثيل متبلدة الشعور !
نلهث كي نصل !
ولا نصل مهما وصلنا!​*


----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هناك برد ما ..لايهزمه الدفء أبدا !
 برد يبقي في داخلنا مهما تدثرنا عنه !
 برد يهزمنا ولانهزمه !
 برد يحول اعماقنا الى مغارات مهجورة
 ويحول قلوبنا الى كهوف ثلج مرعبة !
 يجمد أحلامنا .. يبني قوالب الثلج على أمانينا !
 يحولنا مع الوقت إلى تماثيل متبلدة الشعور !
 نلهث كي نصل !
 ولا نصل مهما وصلنا!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*هل إنتهى الزمن الذي كانت فيه
كلمة الرجل كــ القيد في عنقه ؟
لايتحرر منه إلا إذا / صدق في كلمته ؟
ترى؟
لو لم يكن الكلام مجانا !
هل كانت وعودهم ستكون بهذه الضخامة / والكثرة ؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*تمهل من فضلك !!
 لاترمي بالكلمات والعبارات بلا وزن / فكل مايأتي منك يؤلم !
 فماذا تعرف أنت عن عذابي ؟
 وماذا يعرف خيالك منذ ان أحببتك عن معاناتي مع خيالي ؟
 وإلى أي مدى قد يصل بك خيالك لعذاب أنثى لاتنام ؟
 فأنا أحببتك لدرجة اليقظة التامة / فمنذ ان أحببتك وأنا لا أنام !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*بمقدار ألمها هي كانت غفلته هو 
 فاحيانا نكون ابطال لحكاية ما ونحن آخر من يعلم
 هي كانت اطهر من ان تدنس
 وهو كان اقسى من ان يشعر ........ فافترقا !

 ف مضى هو للضفة الاخرى حيث الاخري ....... كما يفعل الرجال دائما !
 وبقيت هي تغلق ابواب الحكاية ونوافذها
 وتجمع من اغلى التفاصيل اهمها ....... كما تفعل النساء دائما !

 باختصار !!
 احدهما لم يكن يستحق الآخر !
 ويوما ما سيذكرها هو ويبكي ... تماما كما ستذكره هي وتضحك !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*لم يعد بإمكاني ان أكتب لك أكثر .. يشهد الله أن نظري بدأ يخفت كثيرا من شدة بكائي لفراقك ..... وأن عيني بدأت تنطفئ بطريقة مخيفة من عمق حزني عليك .. ولا أريد أن أخسر آخر شعاع للنور في عيني .. فالظلام يرعبني .. والوحدة ترعبني .. والعجز عن النظر الى صورتك يرعبني !!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*ذات حكاية أحببتك جدا !

وظننتُ ان (جدا ) هذه لن تقل أبداً.!

وحين رأيتك تمر ذاكرتي بلا ارتعاشة حنين!

ادركتُ ان ( جداً) لم تعد كما هي ! ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*كانت تعدد حكاياتها… وتخفق !

كانت نقية جدا !

حالمة جدا

فكل ماحلمت به ( حكاية بيضاء )

لكن حكايات هذا الزمان تأتي بكل الالوان … إلا الابيض !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2013)

* 
كنت أظنك رصيد عمري ..

وانى بك أغنى امرأة في العالم …

وحين احتجتك ..اكتشفتُ اني أفقر امرأة في العالم

واني مُفلسة تماما!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربما ظُلْماً بلا قصد منه نزار !

حين رسم لنا صورة ملونة لرجل رومانسي كلماته ليست كالكلمات !

هداياه باقات ورد ..وعقود فل ..واطواق ياسمين

ويعشق السير تحت المطر بجنون العشق

دون اخذ احتياطات صحية قد تفسد جمال اللحظة

فأعيانا البحث عنه .. في عالم شرقي …لم يُنجب سوى نزار واحد !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*الوعود تمنح الأمان …

لذا نحن نتبادلها حتى عند الفراق !!

فنعد ان لا ننسى

ونعد ان لا نستبدل

وان تتوقف الحياة

لكننا في الغالب

ننسى … ونستبدل .. ونكمل الحياة !
فالعلاقة التي لاتمنح الأمان ..

كل الأشياء الممنوحة بها ستكون مؤقتة

والمؤقتات في الحب … مؤلمة جدا !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*كان من الصعب ان أثق بك ..

وانت الرجل الذي رأيته يدس السم في كعك الفرح ..

ويقدمه لقلبي في ليلة عيد !!

وكان من الصعب ان أثق بك …

وانت الرجل الذي حول البكاء لدي .. إلى عادة يومية !!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعد الجرح ..

البعض يكبر على الحب .

والبعض يكبر على الأحلام ..

والبعض يكبر على البكاء..

والبعض يكبر على الحنين …

والبعض يكبر على النسيان

لماذا لم أكبر أنا على كل هذا ؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*نسيان انسان لايستحق ليس بالامر الصعب..نحن من نُضخم الأمور ونصعبها على انفسنا.إذاً لنبدأ..فالعمر اقصر من ان نتلاعب به على أطلال حكاية فاشلة!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*إعلم ..

عندما كنت اختلق الأحاديث كي تطيل البقاء أمامي..أنا لم أكن أراهق!
أنا كنت أجاهد كي يقف الزمن في حضرتك!

وعندما كنت اختلق الأسباب كي أراك.. أنا لم أكن أراهق!
أنا كنت أحاول سرقة رغيف فرح لقلبي ..يعيش عليه فترة من الزمن !

وعندما كنت ابالغ في تدليلك .. لم أكن أراهق!
أنا كنت انفذ وصية جدتي (يا ابنتي إن أحببتي رجلا فاغلقي عينيك عليه ).​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*إسالوا نساء الأرض عن ألم تغيير الحكايات وأبطال الحكايات وطقوس الحكايات ...

الانتقال من حكاية لحكاية
يعني فرمتتنا!
يعني مسحنا داخليا!
يعني إلقاء جزءا كبيرا منا في سلة المحذوفات
وتكرار الحذف بعد الحذف بعد الحذف!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*المراة التي تكتفي من الحب بطوق الياسمين
تخسر كثيرا!

مع رجل لايخسر معها سوى … طوق ياسمين!
فطوق الياسمين يذبل سريعا
كالحكايات الموشحة به تماما!

هذه حقيقة ادركتها (بعد الآوان ) !

واحاول ان أهديها ( قبل الآوان ) لكل عزيزة تعيش قصة حب!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*لماذا يقتربون ؟
ليتهم لايفعلون !
فلو لم يقترب منها يوما
لــ بقيت هي في عينيه .... حلم !
ولـــ بقي هو في عينيها .... رجل !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*من أقسى المواقف على قلب المرأة !
أن يغادرها أحدهم .. كـــ حبيب !
ويعود إليها بعد فترة .. كـــ أخ !!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*قرار حب النفس يأتي متأخرا لدى معظمنا
ولدى البعض الآخر / لايأتي أبدا !!
فمنا من يتخذه بعد ان تتهالك نفسه وينخر الحزن في حيطانها …فيأتي القرار كآخر أطواق النجاة !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2014)

* 
"هديان عام جديد"

ذات عام..
أحببتك كثيراً.. حتى خيل إلي أني سرقت مشاعر أهل الأرض جميعاً!

ماذا أكتب إليك في العام الجديد
هل أكتب أني أحبك؟
نبأ قديم
وحكاية عشق مملة
يتثاءب الصغار في بدايتها
ويتظاهرون بالنوم
في بداية كل عام
أدخل في حالة مؤلمة من الحنين إليك
فأغمض عيني كي أعيد الزمان إلى الوراء
وأسافر فوق أجنحة الخيال إليك
لكن في هذا العام
افتقدت وجودك في قلبي
وافتقدت احساسي بالحنين إليك الجميل إليك..
في العام الأول لرحيلك
بحثت عنك بحب فلم أجدك
فظننت أنك تمارس معي لعبة الاختباء
وفي العام الثاني لرحيلك
بحثت عنك برعب فلم أجدك
فأيقنت أنك تمارس معي لعبة الموت..
كلانا أحب الآخر بطريقته
فكنت بالنسبة إلي
الحلم الذي تمنيت أن يصبح.. واقعاً
وكنت بالنسبة إليك
الواقع الذي تمنيت أن يبقى.. حلماً
بالأمس..
كان العام الجديد هنا
بحثت عنك بألم وذهول
لدرجة أني
تمنيت أن تتوقف الأرض عن الدوران لحظة
كي أحدد موقعك على الأرض
لأقول لك:
“كل عام وقلبك بألف خير”
ما أروع ذلك العام
الذي كنت فيه حبيبي
كان تراب الأرض عنبراً
وموج البحر سكراً
ولون الجبل أخضر
ووجه القمر ضاحكاً
وضوء الشمس أشقر
وما أقسى هذا العام الجديد
زرت فيه مدينة الحنين كعادتي كل عام
وفي يدي أحمل باقات الورد
كي أهديها كل الذين
أحتفظ بهم في مدن الحنين
لكني رأيت أحلامها منكسة
وطرقاتها مظلمة
ترى..
من أطفأ القمر
وكسر مصابيح الطرقات؟
ربما.. في هذا العام
لم يعد لك في قلبي شيء من الحب
ولم يعد لك في داخلي شيء من الحنين
ولم يعد لك في خيالي شيء من الخيال
ولم يعد لك في جنوني شيء من الجنون
ولم يعد لك في عيني شيء من الدمع
لكن..
ما زال لك في طريقي الكثير من الأطلال
كلما مررت عليها
تذكرت أني ذات يوم كنت على قيد الحياة
ها هو عام آخر يمضي بتفاصيله الحزينة
ها هو عام جديد آخر يأتي بتفاصيله المجهولة
ترى..
ماذا كان سيضيرك
لو أنك قتلتني.. ورحلت؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2014)

*في دآخل كل أنثى طفله .. قد تستيقظ أمام قطعة حلوى .. أو دميه !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2014)

*سأفتقدك جدا ً.. حين تحدثني عنك أخرى .. و تسرد حكاية شوقك لعينيها .. و أشم عطرك في يديها .. وتتفجر كل المتناقضات بداخلي .. فأشتاقك أكثر وأرفضك أكثر .. و أحبك بلا حدود ..و أكرهك بلا انتهاء !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2014)

*يمزقني فراغ الأمكنة خلفك !
يرعبني صمت الأشياء بعدك !
فآخر عهدي بك قولك : حبيبتي اني قادم !
مضى العمر ياحبيبي / ولم تصل !
هل اعترضك قدر الموت؟
هل أكلك ذئب الطريق ؟
أين قميصك الممزق ؟
أين أخوتك المتباكون ؟
حبيبي اني أموت في غيابك وفراغ الأرض لايتسع لي !​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يناير 2014)

*صدقني / لم يمت حبي لك!
لكن / مات قلبي خلفك / ووهنت ذاكرتي كثيرا / كثيرا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2014)

*عندما أحصي سنوات عمري .. وأكتشف أنك كنت أصدق مراحلي .. وأنك كنت أجمل سنواتي .. وان العمر الذي كان معك لن يتكرر .. عندها..أتذكرك .. فيأخذني الحنين إليك .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2014)

*كل تجوال تحت المطر وعلى البحر كانت تسبقه كلمة ( ياليت) .. آآآآه لو تعلم كم مرة رددت في حكايتي معك كلمة ( ياليت) ! 
وكم مرة خذلتني (ياليت) فبعض الكلمات تخرج من الصدور أمنية .. وتعود إلى الصدور طعنة كانت من اجمل اللحظات بالأمس حين التقى صوت المطر مع صوت موج البحر !*


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 يناير 2014)

ربما آن الآوان أن أحب نفسي كما أحببتهم

آن الأوآن ان ارتب كل المساحات  التي بعثرها الحزن في حياتي ! 

آن الآوان ان أسير خلف جنازة كل التفاصيل  التي لم أعد أرغب في الاحتفاظ بها ! 

لماذا أحتفظ بمخزون ذكريات مؤلمة ما  أورثتني إلا الوهن ! 

فــ لأنحني في داخلي من اجلي... 

وامسح خطوات كل من  مروا بي وماكانوا يستحقون هذا المرور!

ان الاوان ان اغلق نوافذ لاتاتي لي  إلا برياح الجحود .. 

فمسلسل الغباء لابد أن ينتهي 

ومسلسل التضحيات لابد  أن يتوقف 
فلا احد يستحق 

فالكل يعض اليد الممدودة بالحب إليه 

والكل  يطعن الظهر الآمن عند أول غفلة له ! 

قرار حب النفس يأتي متأخرا لدى معظمنا  ولدى البعض الآخر 


لايأتي أبدا !!


..​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2014)

*اعترف لك .. أنك كنت مرضا نفسيا تناولت مهدئات الاعصاب كي استقبل ذكراك !!
وأنك كنت مرضا جسديا .. أدمنت حبوب النوم كي انساك !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2014)

*تعال اعترف لك كم تمنيت ان أزور وطنك متخفية برداء الليل .. وظلمة الطريق ..... كي أراك من بعيد !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2014)

*برودة مشاعرك كانت تؤلمني .. كانت مؤلمة جدا كانسكاب الثلج على جسد مشتعل .. كانت برودتك تحولني دائما الى حي مجبر على ان يؤدي دور الميت بجدارة ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2014)

*اسألك بالله الواحد الاحد .. إن عشقت امراة بعدي ان تحرص حرصا تاما ان لايصلنى النبأ .. وان لا أشم عطرها فى حروفك .. وان لا ألمح حضورها بحضورك .. وغيابها بغيابك .. وأسألك بالله .. ان سألتك عن جديدك .. وعنها .. ان تنفى ... وتنكر ... وتتستر .. وان تخدعني قدر استطاعتك ..وان لا تشعل فى قلبي من نيران الغيرة مالا طاقه لي به !!*


----------



## soso a (13 يناير 2014)

لحـــــــظة !
 عندما أحببتك لم أكن بحاجة إلى ..
 صُحبةِ رَجُلْ
 ولا عِطْرَ رَجُلْ
 ولا جَسدَ رَجُلْ
 عندما أحببتك كُنتُ فقط بحاجة
 إلى (مَوقفِ رَجُلْ ) ,​


----------



## soso a (13 يناير 2014)

قد تتكرر حالات الحب في حياة المرأة
 وقد تحب أكثر من رجل
 وتحلم بأكثر من رجل
 لكن
 وبالرغم من صدقها في كل الحالات
 يبقى هناك رجل واحد
 يختبئ في الأعماق
 وتتمسك به ذاكرةالقلب بشده
 وذلك هو الرجل الوطن​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2014)

*عندما أسير في زحامهم .. يملأني إحساس باليتم .. فأحلم بصدفة تأتي بك .. وابحث عنك بلا شعور .. عندها .. أتذكرك .. فيأخذني الحنين إليك !*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2014)

*أحبك .. وأعترف بأني مازلت أتشمم أخبارك كالقطة الجائعة .. ومازلت أتتبع أخبارك كجواسيس الحرب .. ومازلت استذكر ذكرياتك كالتلميذة المجدّة .. ومازلت أزور أطلالك كالغريب التائه الحزين ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2014)

*ها هو عمري يخلو منك .. وها هو عمرك يمتلىء بها .. ترى .. هل غاب من عالمك عطري .. هل إحتفلت معها بعودتها بعد غياب اليك .. هل أحببتها حد نسياني .. هل إقتربت منها حد خيانتي .. هل مازلت تتمنى ان تزفني إلى آخر في ليلة تسمى ب ( لعنة العمر) فأجلس بجانبه وبيني وبينه تجلس ….أنت !! يلتصق بي …وبيني وبينه…. تقف أنت !! ترى ؟؟ كم سنة يجب ان أغمض عيني وأنا معه حتى أتقبل أنه ليس أنت ؟؟!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2014)

*ليتهم يؤمنون بأمنية ماقبل الموت !! لشتهيت حضورك كامرأة فى شهور حملها الأولى !! فقط…كى أمسك يديك للمرة الأولى والأخيرة ! كي أطلب منك الجلوس قريبا مني ! كي أمسح وجهك بحنان ! كي احدثك كم أحببتك ! وكم بكيتك .. وكم تمزقت غيرة عليك منهن ! وكم طرت خيالا إليك !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2014)

*يحبني ؟ لايحبني !! يحبني ؟ لايحبني !! يحبني ؟ لايحبني !! يحبني ؟ لايحبني ؟ نمارسها أحيانا بغباء ... ولانجني منها .. سوى قتل الوردة !!! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2014)

*كانت صادقة .. لكن غبية.. ظنت ان الحكاية لن تنتهي .. وان الحب لن يموت.. وان اطفال الدفاتر ... سيكبرون !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2014)

*غادرك في هذا المساء قلب .. لن تجد له بديلا .. إلا في صدر أمك .. فها أنذا أرحل عنك كافية مكتفية من أصناف الحب و الحنين و الألم فقبل جبين ظروفك .. و بلغ قلبك مني السلام !!!! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2014)

*أنا لم يعد بامكاني احتمال غيابك اكثر .. انا مارست دوري بعدك بشجاعة تامة .. انا ابتسمت في وجوههم والدموع تملأ عيني .. انا تضاحكت معهم والحزن يفتت قلبي .. أنا نمت ليلي وعقلي مستيقظ يبحث في الـلاوعي عنك .. أنا بكيت تحت الماء .. وجسدي يرتعش قلقا عليك .. أنا بكيت تحت الماء .. وجسدي يرتعش قلقا عليك .. أنا بكيت تحت الماء .. وجسدي يرتعش قلقا عليك !!! *


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2014)

الإعتقاد شيء والعمل به شيء آخر..!
 كثيرون هم الذين يتكلمون كالبحر أما حياتهم فشبيهة بالمستنقعات..!!​


----------



## soso a (3 أغسطس 2014)

لاأحد ينسى فجأة ولا أحد يكره فجأة!
 فلسنا أزرارً ...ولا أجهزة!
 لكنها رحمة الله حين تنزل على القلوب المذبوحة
 تترك فيها من السَكينةِ ماتترك!​


----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2014)

لا تقلق
 لن أكرهك!
 ولن أتحاشى الحديث عنك في مجالسهم
 ولن أغير الطريق إذا ما جمعني يومًا بك
 ولن أتهرب من بقاياك
 لن أهبك هذه الأهمية أبدًا!
‫
​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

أصبحت حكاياتنا كالناي ; فارغة مجوفة وصوتها حزين ..​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

نحتاج أحيانًا إلى لحظة جنون 
 كي نتصرف بحرية أكبر 
 وبطفولة أكثر 
 وكى نتجرد من كل شوائب العقل ومتعلقاته​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

البعض .. كلما ارتفع درجة في الأرض ، كلما نزل درجات في السماء !​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

إحساس مخيف
 أن تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام
 وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياة
 وتكتشف جفاف عينيك عند حاجتك للبكاء
 وتكتشف أنك وحدك كأغصان الخريف عند حاجتك للآخرين​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

الكثير من الأشياء المهملة..تصبح جميلة في أعينهم بمجرد ان تصبح في يدك.​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

عندما تخون المرأة
 تغمض عينيها
 كي تقتل أحدهم في داخلها
 وعندما يخون الرجل
 يفتح عينيه
 كي يحتقر إحداهن أمامه​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

إذا قرأت نبأ موتى يوما ؛ فلا تبكينى ,, فلا حاجة لى بدموع رجل قتلنى حبه و لم يبكينى ..!​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

أرحل بحثاً عن حكاية جديدة
 حكاية مختلفة في فصولها وطقوسها وتضاريسها
 لكنني اكتشفت ان الحكايات .. تتشابه
 والتضاريس تتشابه
إلا الإحساس ..
 وحده الإحساس يا سيدي يبقى مختلفاً
كبصمات الأنامل​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

معك..
 كان يُخيّل إليَّ أن في داخلي
 امرأتين ; امرأة تُحبّك.. وامرأة تكرهك
 وحين رحلتَ ; خُيّل إليَّ أنّ التي تُحبك تنتحب
 وأنّ التي تكرهك تحتفل!
 فـ إلتقى الفرح الحزن في داخلي يوم غروبك
كالتقاء الثلج النار!
ليقضي كلاهما على الآخر.. وعليَّ.,​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

يوما ما ستدرك
 ان إمرأة عاشقة
 كانت تمتهن الحرف
 غرست بك أصدق حروفها
 وتركت لك فردة قلبها
 فوق سلم حياتك
 ومضت مسرعة كالأحلام الجميلة.,

 ويوما ما ستطرق
 باب الأمس
 وستطلبها من الماضي بإصرار
 وستبكيها بندم
 وستناديها بصوت حاضرك
 المبحوح ببكائك المتأخر عليها.,

 ويوما ما ستبغض نفسك
 حين تتذكر انها حين قررتك راهنت بنفسها
 عليك وانك حين قررتها راهنتهم عليها
 فخسرت رهانها وكسبت نفسها
 وكسبت رهانك وخسرتها .​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

لست امراة متشائمة
 حين اكتب عن الفـــــــــراق ..
 أو حين أصف ألم الرحيل
 انني فقــــــــط..
 أحاول ان أهمس في أذنيك
 أن فراقك اّلمنــــــي أكثر مما توقعت
 وأن رحيلك خذلني اكثر مما تصورت
​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

بعض المشاعر تولد ميتة وعبثاً نحاول بثَّ الحياة فيها برغم يقيننا بأن الموت هو حلها الوحيد والأفضل!!​ 
​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

تعــال اسرقك ليوم واحد .. ثم أقبل جبين الحياة شاكرة ممتنة وأغادرها بسلام.​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

أضعت عمرى أبحث عنك في طرقات الحياة وحين وجدتك; أضعت نفسى.​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

تُرى !!
 هل ما زلت تحتفظ بي !
 هل ما زلت تحتفظ بالنسخة الأصلية لملامحي !
 أشتاق إلى ملامحي القديمة
 فهل سأراها في مرآتك
 خدعتني مراياهم كثيراً يا سيدي
 منحتني وجهاً ليس وجهي
 وجسدا ليس جسدي
 وأحلاما ليست احلامي
 تضخمت في أعينهم في الوقت الذي
 كنت أتضاءل فيه في عيني .
​


----------



## soso a (16 سبتمبر 2014)

تعــال نتسلل من حدود الزمن على أطراف أصابعنا .. كي لانوقظ أهل الزمان.

 شهرزاد الخليج​


----------



## soso a (26 سبتمبر 2014)

أضعت عمرى أبحث عنك في طرقات الحياة وحين وجدتك; أضعت نفسى..!​


----------



## soso a (26 سبتمبر 2014)

تعــال اسرقك ليوم واحد .. ثم أقبل جبين الحياة شاكرة ممتنة وأغادرها بسلام..​


----------



## soso a (26 سبتمبر 2014)

احذف من حياتك كل الشحنات السالبة .... المتمثلة في أناس كل مايصلك منهم مؤلم ومهين ..كانهم ماخلقوا إلا ليشقوك !!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*وحين كنت ارسل رسائلى فى ليالى الحنين اليك ..لم اكن امرأة بلا ثمن ..لكننى كنت افضل الفرار منك اليك ..على الفرار منك لسواك ..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*اذا قرأت نبأ موتى يوما ..فلا تبكينى
فلا حاجة لى بدموع رجل قتلنى حيه ..ولم يبكينى .!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2014)

*عند اتضاح بعض الامور نتمنى لو أننا على غفلتنا بقيننا ..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*كل شىء يتحول الى ماض الا اللحظه التى ينكسر فيها القلب تبقى حاضره الى ان نموت !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*تعب..!!
واحتاج الكثير من القسوه والقوه ..كى اضع قدمى على علبه كرتونيه هشه..ظننتها ذات علاقة ..حكاية حب !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*تعب..!!
واحتاج الكثير من القسوه والقوه ..كى اضع قدمى على علبه كرتونيه هشه..ظننتها ذات علاقة ..حكاية حب !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*فى بعض الليالى قد يصبح البكاء أمنيه مستحيله فبعض الحزن يحجر الدموع فنتألم كثيرا ولا نبكى ..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*قاوم السقوط من عينى ..لا تسقط على الارض ...لا اريد ان اتعثر بك يوما فى طريقى ..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2015)

*عودوا قلوبكم ان لا تبكى خلف مفارق بارادته !! فالذى فارق بارادته اختار لكم الالم متعمداا!!!*


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

حين تعشق بعدي ..
 ستجرب طعم المساءات الباردة ,
 وطعم الحوارات التافهة ,
 وطعم الكتابات الميتة ,
 وطعم الحكايات الفاشلة ,
 وستحاول كثيراً كثيراً
 أن تنساني وتكرهني !
 وستفشل برغم الجهد والمحاولة !!
 وستكشف بعد كل محاولة
 وبعد كل حكاية إن كل إمرأة .. هي ’’إمرأة‘‘ 
 و إني وحدي من النساء ’’قافلة‘‘ .​


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

بعض الأحزان يا سيدي نسترها كما نستر عوراتنا, فبعض الأحزان عورة!​


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

مؤلم أن تفني نصف عمرك بزراعة الورد فى طريقهم وتفني نصف عمرك الآخر لتجنب أشواكهم التى زرعوها فى طريقك! مؤلم أن تضخمهم بالغرور حد الانفجار وتتقزم أمامهم حد التلاشى ; فيصبحوا أضخم من ان يروك وتصبح أصغر من ان تراهم!​


----------



## soso a (22 يناير 2015)

أصدقني القول سيدي
 مَن منّا أحرَق الآخر بنيرانه؟
 هل أحرقتك بنيران غيرتي؟

 أم أحرقتني بنيران طيشك؟​فقمّة الألم سيدي​أن تعشق امرأة غيور

 رجلاً.. خائناً.,​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2015)

*ليس بالضرورة ان تلفظ انفاسك وتغمض عينيك ويتوقف قلبك عن النبض ويتوقف جسدك عن الحركه كي يقال عنك انك فارقت الحياة فالبعض يموت بلا موت والبعض يعيش بلا حياة!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2015)

*ليست كل الاقنعه شريرة! 
فبعض الأقنعة طيبة..نرتديها حبا وليس خبثا!
بعض الأقنعه نحتاجها حذرا وسترا .. وليس خذلانا وغدرا!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2015)

*منذ ان عرفتك !!
وانا في سباق مع كل الاشياء بي .. وحولي
فيخيل الي اني أجري وألهث/ألهث وأجري/ أجري وألهث
لا أتوقف..ولا ارتاح..ولا أصل!
وكأنك أرض الله المحرمة علي… .علي الارض!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2015)

*منذ ان احببتك وأنا أشعر أن هناك خطأ ما!
وهو وجود الفرح في قلبي!
فكنت علي يقين ان الواقع سيصلح هذا الخطأ سريعا!
لهذا رحلت أنت سريعا..بسرعة الأحلام العابرة!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2015)

*أنا لا أتجنبك أنت فقط!
أنا أتجنب حتي البحر.. الذي حدثته في لحظات حزني عنك حتي خيل الي أن البحر يبكي معي!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2015)

*انا أنثي موشومة بالحزن!
فقد رأيت النيران يوما تشتعل في حكايتي
ورأيت أطفالي يموتون في حجرات الحكاية اختناقا
ورأيت أحلامي تتحول إلي كومة رماد
ورأيت الرياح تمضي بكل شيء!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2015)

*البعض يستكثر عليك ان تموت بسلام وهدوء
فيغرس خنجره بجثتك عدة مرات
لـــ ( يتأكد) انك قد فارقت الحياة !

موسوعة الكاتبة الإماراتية شهرزاد الخليج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2015)

*الذين تعيش من اجلهم
والذين يعيشون من اجلك
الجميع سيضطرون عند محطة ما ان يتركوا يدك 
ويديروا لك ظهورهم 
فسنة الحياة ان تخرج منها وحيدا !

موسوعة الكاتبة الإماراتية شهرزاد الخليج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2015)

*( على البال كل التفاصيل على البال ) 
أغنية من الزمن الجميل 
الزمن الذي كان البال فيه لا يتسع إلا لتفاصيل حكاية حب
أما الآن فالبال يكتظ بالكثير !

موسوعة الكاتبة الإماراتية شهرزاد الخليج*


----------

